# not scheduling recordings?



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Is anyone else having problems setting series links this evening.

Twice I have had problems, one is for a new program on Channel 4 next week (can't remember the name of it now) Tivo is going to record the first episode and then the 2nd on the day after says 'won't be recorded' tried to manually add it and nothing still says 'won't be recorded'
Nothing has been highlighted as clashing, thought it was a one off... until

I just selected to record the new series of Dexter on FXHD and the same problem, however this time it's not even going to record the first episode, it's just giving me no indication as to why this is happening.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

think I may have just found the problem, which seems even more odd... the HD menu data clearly shows the upcoming programs with date and time.
When going into the manage series links dexter isn't shown and the 'back to you' program on channel 4 just shows the first episode which matches when I see in the HD menu.
It's very confusing though as how is the data being shown in the HD version yet it's not actually even available?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

What happens when you use the 'search' system and type in the programme names? Do you see one entry or two? I'm just wondering if the HD version has accidentally been seperated from the SD version 

I'll have a go at "Dexter" here in a bit. What's the C4 show?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Channel 4 show is 'Back to you' new comedy at 9.25am next Thursday


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's certainly not "new". It's been on before


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Dexter: SL created fine on FXHD. Only Ep1 showing in Guide Data though.

BTY: SL created fine on 4HD. All eps scheduled; "new and repeats".

Suggest you have another go


----------

